# Ghentaudio Cables - Impressions & Opinions. (First impressions & pictures in!)



## H20Fidelity

I was looking on eBay today as we do stumbling across this cable maker.

 He seems to have quite a variety of cables from RCA to RCA, RCA to 3.5mm etc...

 I was wondering if anyone has used his cables before and give some insight? The prices seem fair and he has different lengths.

 I went ahead and purchased one of his RCA to 3.5mm cables for around $17.00




 You can see his listed items here: http://www.ebay.com/sch/ghentaudio/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

 Website: http://www.ghentaudio.com/ 

 If anyone has had any experience with his cables or can give some feedback that would be great.





*Update:* My cable arrived in 10 days. First impressions / pictures can be seen here > Link ( Click Here )




*tl/dr:*

_Very impressed with the price to performance ratio and build quality._










*Photo Album of members cables arriving.*


----------



## lin0003

Wow, their cables are really quite cheap! Can't do any harm to try one right?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Wow, their cables are really quite cheap! Can't do any harm to try one right?


 


 I agree the prices are good. It's the first I've seen from him on eBay personally.

 He seems passionate about his work.

 Taken from the listing: 

  

_ghentaudio have already released over 40 kinds of audio interconnect cables..._
_Speaker cables, RCA/Phono cables, XLR cables, USB cables, 75Ω/110Ω Coax Cables, 3.5 AUX TRS cables, 6.35 TRS/TS cables, RCA-to-XLR, 3.5-to-RCA, 3.5-to-XLR, 6.35-to-RCA, 6.35-to-XLR, 3.5-to-6.35, , Speaker Bridge cables...etc)_
 _          All cables, are purely 100% Handmade craftwork, Genuine Material & Solid Substance_





 Really interested to try this RCA to 3.5mm cable I ordered.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Ok, so it appears ghentaudio does have a website after all, the introduction to their eBay store is new which explains why I hadn't seen them before. They also seem to sell amps and a few other bits and pieces. I'll be sure to report in once the cable arrives. Im also interested in one of his USB A-B cables.

 Website: http://www.ghentaudio.com/ 

 Stay tuned for more pics and some impressions once the cable arrives.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My cable arrived today.

 It took 10 days from China to Australia.

 I'm rather impressed with the build, sound and value Ghentaudio's cables offer.

 It sounds clean and airy while still remaining thick in the mids, soundstage doesn't seem narrow which I was worried about. I also noticed the treble seems well detailed compared to the stock cheap cable I'd been using, I also prefer this over AudioQuests Forest I had beforehand. As for the build it's tight all round looking like something worth quite a bit more, I really like the sheathing makes it feel great in hand. The only problem were the RCA's were rather tight until I hooked them up the first time, hardly Ghentaudio's fault as that's how they would have been new. I just plugged them into a pair of female RCA connectors to get the right fit.

 Pretty impressed guys with what this offers for my $17.00. I'd been searching for a RCA to 3.5mm for a while.

 Makes me wonder how much other companies are charging for their cables when these guys can pull off this for $17.00 shipped.


  

  





 Big recommendation from me.


----------



## lin0003

Wow, nice! 
  
 I'm really tempted to go for some of their XLR cables, but I'm not sure, might order some custom ones.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Wow, nice!
> 
> I'm really tempted to go for some of their XLR cables, but I'm not sure, might order some custom ones.


 


 I don't think you'd be disappointed, honestly sounds pretty damn good. Brings out detail, dynamics and impact in the mids with SHR940.

 Big difference, I would have paid more easily. Tempted to get his RCA to RCA, though sold my Magni. 

 Never know unless you try Lin!.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks for the lead H2O. Will know where to go buy some cables when needed.

Anyway, any thoughts between the choseal and canare quad cable since they are at around the same price.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the lead H2O. Will know where to go buy some cables when needed.
> 
> Anyway, any thoughts between the choseal and canare quad cable since they are at around the same price.


 


 I really couldn't tell you without trying both. I think I'm going to order his silver plated USB A-B cable. I"m rather impressed with the performance of my first order.

 The one I currently have is 4N-OFC.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> I really couldn't tell you without trying both. I think I'm going to order his silver plated USB A-B cable. I"m rather impressed with the performance of my first order.
> 
> 
> The one I currently have is 4N-OFC.




No problem H2O.

Please do update with your thoughts on the usb cable. 

Also, i'm wondering if he would built one short cable a few cm long with a Type B female to a Type A female.


----------



## dreamscape

Looks good. I might give them a go for a couple of shortish cables, clean the desk up a little


----------



## nehcrow

Nice work H20! The prices are really astounding, how are they even making money?


----------



## MarcelE

These look absolutely beautiful.
 Those prices are comparable to the '13-in-a-dozen' stores (which sells fridges, tv's and oh yes some cables too).
 Interested in the 6.35mm to 3.5mm cable.


----------



## Leo888

Just placed an order for a 1m  D02 - 3.5(1/8') TRS(M to M) Choseal 4N-OFC Cable at $10 from their web store. The price is cheaper compared to their ebay store at $13.
 Also, I sent a mail requesting for confirmation of the order and got a reply in less than an hour. Looking forward to receiving the cable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Just placed an order for a 1m  D02 - 3.5(1/8') TRS(M to M) Choseal 4N-OFC Cable at $10 from their web store. The price is cheaper compared to their ebay store at $13.
> Also, I sent a mail requesting for confirmation of the order and got a reply in less than an hour. Looking forward to receiving the cable.


 


 Great, pop in and tell us what you think!


----------



## Leo888

Will do. Will put in some amateurish (haha) thoughts when I receive it. From the pics, I can already tell it has a better built compared to my few dollars generic cables. That alone gives me a good feeling with the $10 outlay. Will find out soon if it gives a lift to SQ.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Will do. Will put in some amateurish (haha) thoughts when I receive it. From the pics, I can already tell it has a better built compared to my few dollars generic cables. That alone gives me a good feeling with the $10 outlay. Will find out soon if it gives a lift to SQ.


 


 I think you should be pleased.


*PS:* I've changed the thread title as it seems there's more interest than I originally thought. The thread can now be a place to log your impressions / opinions / thoughts on Ghentaudio cables as it seems a few people went ahead and ordered something.


----------



## Leo888

Ok. Didn't realise that. Anyway, good call making it an impression thread and glad to know more other than myself have ordered something from them. It will be great to have more opinions of them Ghentaudio cables.


----------



## cel4145

Just got my Ghentaudio A01 Canare cables. Ordered on July 16th, so that's pretty fast from Shanghai. Here are some pics:





Just as nice looking in person. Seems like excellent build quality. These will be my recommendation from now on instead of Blue Jean Cables


----------



## Leo888

Looks great cel4145. In the meantime, still waiting for my D02.


----------



## cel4145

I didn't realize that Ghent Audio had a website: http://www.ghentaudio.com/

Little bit better for looking around than an Ebay store. I didn't compare prices, though.


----------



## cel4145

Prices do seem a bit cheaper when ordering direct from the website, based on the cables I looked at. Might be good to add their company website link to the first post


----------



## Leo888

I think H20 did updated about their website in one of his post. You could have missed that post. Apart from price, some lengths which are available in their eBay store are not listed in their website. Like the D02 I ordered starts at 1 metre on their website while I see a 0.5m being sold on their eBay store.


----------



## MarcelE

I ordered the D11 Canare 3.5mm 1.5m cable today for my Philips Fidelio X1 headphone.
Can't wait to test them and write down some thoughts over here.


----------



## dreamscape

I ordered a few cables in the name of de-cluttering. They took 10 days to arrive in Australia. Look good and are well-built.
  
 Below you can see them all packaged, and all plugged in together. The usb is a good snug fit at both ends, and has a small profile at the computer end, so it even fits next to my chunky usb drive!


----------



## H20Fidelity

^^ That looks awesome, and about the same shipping time as me (to Australia).

 When I have time I'll dress the OP of this thread up a little and add some of all your photos.

 I still love my cable and continue eyeing off that USB A/B you have in the photo's above!


----------



## Leo888

Looks nice dreamscape. Do give some thoughts about the USB cable as I might just need one also.


----------



## dreamscape

I'm the wrong person to ask about how it sounds...I can confirm it causes no decrease in sound quality compared to the digital output from a cd player


----------



## Leo888

No problem dreamscape. Me myself can't give sound impression all that well too. I think someone else might chime in with some impression as the thread goes along. Thanks again.


----------



## MarcelE

When I get my cable for my headphone I'll compare it with the stock cable (which has a bit higher resistance then usual).
Hope it doesn't arrive tomorrow as I'll be gone all day (or does the package fits thru the mailbox?).
Pictures look good, very nice cables.


----------



## H20Fidelity

marcele said:


> When I get my cable for my headphone I'll compare it with the stock cable (which has a bit higher resistance then usual).
> Hope it doesn't arrive tomorrow as I'll be gone all day (or does the package fits thru the mailbox?).
> Pictures look good, very nice cables.


 


 Mine had to be signed for and picked up from the post office, not sure about other members?


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Mine had to be signed for and picked up from the post office, not sure about other members?




That's what I'm curious about. Do I need to sign for it or do they put it into the mailbox since there's tracking numbers provided. I still can't track mine thru my local post office tracking system. It was sent out on the 21st July. Anyone have theirs received in the mailbox?


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> That's what I'm curious about. Do I need to sign for it or do they put it into the mailbox since there's tracking numbers provided. I still can't track mine thru my local post office tracking system. It was sent out on the 21st July. Anyone have theirs received in the mailbox?




Pretty sure as a safety precaution it must be signed for, because a buyer could say it never arrived and file a claim. The seller having a signature and tracking on his item assures delivery to show paypal and obviously for piece of mind.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Pretty sure as a safety precaution it must be signed for, because a buyer could say it never arrived and file a claim. The seller having a signature and tracking on his item assures delivery to show paypal and obviously for piece of mind.




Ok. Thanks. Guess I will have to be patient and monitor my local post office tracking system for a couple days. Will update again. 

Was hoping to receive it soon so I can decide an placing the order for the usb cable and 3.5mm to dual rca cable.


----------



## cel4145

My cable was dropped in my mailbox here in the US. I didn't have to sign for it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cel4145 said:


> My cable was dropped in my mailbox here in the US. I didn't have to sign for it.




Guess they dont trust us Aussies.


----------



## cel4145

h20fidelity said:


> Guess they dont trust us Aussies.




Our USPS tracking service is now a basic, automatic option on Priority Mail. But signature required costs extra. Wouldn't be economical for GhentAudio given their prices. Pretty safe for PayPal, too, for the seller. If it made to the buyer's door, it's the buyer's responsibility, IMO.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cel4145 said:


> Our USPS tracking service is now a basic, automatic option on Priority Mail. But signature required costs extra. Wouldn't be economical for GhentAudio given their prices. Pretty safe for PayPal, too, for the seller. If it made to the buyer's door, it's the buyer's responsibility, IMO.




Far as I'm aware if a dispute is opened on a seller and they cannot provide both tracking and signature they immediately lose the case (tracking isn't enough). This was a while ago I read it though.


----------



## cel4145

h20fidelity said:


> Far as I'm aware if a dispute is opened on a seller and they cannot provide both tracking and signature they immediately lose the case (tracking isn't enough). This was a while ago I read it though.




You could be right as far as PayPal is concerned. I just mean from my perspective. Except for high ticket items, it really seems to me the buyer needs to be responsibility for making certain they are the one who receives the package from their carrier. I order a lot of stuff, and I hate that signature costs inflate the purchase price.


----------



## Leo888

I do hope they drop it in the mailbox though so there's no worries if nobody is home to sign for it. Anyway, thanks guys for the thoughts and will post back again when I receive them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> I do hope they drop it in the mailbox though so there's no worries if nobody is home to sign for it. Anyway, thanks guys for the thoughts and will post back again when I receive them.


 


 Any word on your cable yet Leo?


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Any word on your cable yet Leo?




Argh, nope. Still no tracking info from my local post office. It's been more 2 weeks since departure from China. Have contacted Ghent and have gotten some prompt replies. Was told that sometime shipments will take longer so I'm gonna wait a few more days and see if it shows up. Hope it arrive soon and will update here on the outcome. Thanks for keeping in touch H2O.


----------



## MarcelE

My cable hasn't arrived as well (1 week and 4 days), it's been sent by Ghentaudio very quick.
I'm confident it will show up in a few days.


----------



## Leo888

Agreed. Fast shipment on their side with fast and prompt replies to emails. Mine is into the 18th day since they sent out my order and it seems like my local post office still have no tracking info on the package. Also, members like H2O before us seems to receive theirs pretty fast though and really wonder if mine is lost in transit.


----------



## Baycode

My Ghentaudio double Rca to 3.5mm interconnect cable arrived 2 days ago. I would like to thank H20Fidelity for recommendation! High quality and very low ohmage. This has the best price/performance ratio in its class on the ebay IMO.


----------



## Leo888

baycode said:


> My Ghentaudio double Rca to 3.5mm interconnect cable arrived 2 days ago. I would like to thank H20Fidelity for recommendation! High quality and very low ohmage. This has the best price/performance ratio in its class on the ebay IMO.




Hi Baycode, may I know how long did you wait for your order to arrive. Still waiting for mine since I place my order on the 19th July.


----------



## uncola

I wouldn't worry about it man, I order stuff from china all the time and haven't had anything lost in transit yet, 2-4 weeks is typical shipping time.  Check out my diy power cable i made with fake oyaide plugs ordered from a china ebayer, the plugs got delivered just today, these shipped fast, I ordered on july 26 but it usually takes longer


----------



## Baycode

leo888 said:


> Hi Baycode, may I know how long did you wait for your order to arrive. Still waiting for mine since I place my order on the 19th July.




Ordered mine 18th July. Don't worry... You have a tracking number, don't you?


----------



## Leo888

baycode said:


> Ordered mine 18th July. Don't worry... You have a tracking number, don't you?




Yup. Got a tracking number. But tracking info at tmail ended with departure from China on the 24 July and no info with my local post office since. Anyway, thanks guys for the positive feedbacks and hope it pops up soon.


----------



## MarcelE

My cable arrived today.
 Took quite some time and checking the tracking I saw it went to New Zealand instead of Netherlands.
 Both start with Ne, but the two countries couldn't be further apart.
 I already contacted Ghent 3 days ago and he had sent a new package, but much to my suprise the NZ package did arrive here.
 I'm more then happy to send it back or pay for the other cable as I just connected my Fidelio X1 headphones to it and it sounds most excellent!
  
 It's got an excellent clarity and presence.
 It's quite a sturdy cable (I got the D11 Canare L-4E6S Cable) comparing it to the normal/usual cables you buy at the stores around the corner, but still flexible at the same time.
 I was afraid it might not connect to the headphones as it's got a fairly big connector (for headphones anyway) but no problem there.
 For now I don't use any outside amp/dac, just connected mostly to my old Denon amp or Android (with Wolfson DAC) with Neutron music player.
  
 Here some pics, still package and connected to the X1.
  

 btw: it was delivered at my home and had to sign for it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

marcele said:


> My cable arrived today.
> Took quite some time and checking the tracking I saw it went to New Zealand instead of Netherlands.
> Both start with Ne, but the two countries couldn't be further apart.
> I already contacted Ghent 3 days ago and he had sent a new package, but much to my suprise the NZ package did arrive here.
> ...


 


 Hey, that looks awesome MarcelE, well going on the fit to your headphones! Sorry to hear about the mishap shipping too.

 Your photos have been added to the first post! (they look great, especially those headphones!)


----------



## cel4145

Yeah. That headphone cable looks awesome with your headphones.


----------



## Leo888

I'm still waiting for mine to show up. No information on my local post office tracking system. Hope to see something soon before I sent Ghent a mail. 
  
 Btw, the cable really looks awesome with your headphone.


----------



## lsamod

Can someone help me with choosing an RCA cable? 4N-OFC or Canare? I'm going to buy Schiit modi/magni combo. What do you guys think? Are there any noticeable difference in sound between those two?Thanks!


----------



## Leo888

Finally, got some tracking info on my local post office tracking system. It has landed and should receive my cable soon.


----------



## Grind

lsamod said:


> Can someone help me with choosing an RCA cable? 4N-OFC or Canare? I'm going to buy Schiit modi/magni combo. What do you guys think? Are there any noticeable difference in sound between those two?Thanks!


 
  
 I ordered Canares for my Vali/Modi. Don´t think there´s noticeable difference but that´s just me


----------



## MarcelE

I also don't think there will be much difference between the cables.
 If there are any, it will be so small/minimal I doubt it will be noticable.
 I could have well gone for the 4N-OFC cable, but choose the Canare and still very happy with it.


----------



## dreamscape

I went with the Canare, but how's the width of the 4N-OFC connectors? The Canare connectors are pretty chunky.


----------



## Leo888

Received my DO2. Built quality is top notch and inspires confidence. Subtle improvements compared to some cheap cables with less background noise. Sounds cleaner with better definition thru the overall sound spectrum due to lesser noise. Details retrieval is good and fwiw and I don't find myself having to look for some of the finer details in my music like I did with stock cables. IMO, could be due to the lower noise floor and cleaner background which is what I heard with this cable.

Worth a mention is that Ghent Audio is a good company to work with. Good price, well built cables and a very good, prompt responsive seller.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Received my DO2. Built quality is top notch and inspires confidence. Subtle improvements compared to some cheap cables with less background noise. Sounds cleaner with better definition thru the overall sound spectrum due to lesser noise. Details retrieval is good and fwiw and I don't find myself having to look for some of the finer details in my music like I did with stock cables. IMO, could be due to the lower noise floor and cleaner background which is what I heard with this cable.
> 
> Worth a mention is that Ghent Audio is a good company to work with. Good price, well built cables and a very good, prompt responsive seller.




Finally! 

What a ride that was. Glad to hear you're enjoying the cable.


----------



## Leo888

Yup, finally. It's been a wait but Ghent were always patience and re-assuring working it out with me. Nice find from you H2O and a great seller in Ghent.


----------



## Grind

So my cable arrived to Finland. Really nice quality and quite hefty ones,i must say. Contact on rca's is good also,can't say anything about the sound yet because haven't had any time to listen.


----------



## H20Fidelity

grind said:


> So my cable arrived to Finland. Really nice quality and quite hefty ones,i must say. Contact on rca's is good also,can't say anything about the sound yet because haven't had any time to listen.


 

 Great! Pictures added to the OP.


----------



## Normula

hi
  
 This is my first post, but I thought I'd share my experience with Ghent Audio with you. I ordered 5 pairs of A01 interconnects to replace all my existing system cable. I ordered on September 5th - the cables arrives on September 12th - just 7 days to ship from China to the UK! They marked the package up as less value than it was so I avoided any extra charges (nice one Ghent Xu!).
  
 The cables themselves appear to be really well made - components are of decent quality and workmanship is first class. I've never been a big-spender when it comes to cable but the value that these cables represent is truly remarkable. 0.5m stereo pairs coming in at £11 delivered! I felt like I was taking a bit of a gamble, but I do not regret this purchase at all.
  
 Sonically, my system sounds great - no huge improvement (apart from my left channel not cutting out all the time! - the reason for the replacements), but certainly no loss in performance from the mixture of NVA sound cords and Whest Audio cable I had previously - I think it was the NVA cables that were causing the original problem; and having had a look at the soldering and 'finishing' of the cables, I can see why - not even close to the quality of the Ghent Audio A01.
  
 I would recommend these cables to anyone, and having found this thread, felt I had to add my experience to it and hopefully help to spread the word about the good things going on at Ghent Audio.
  
 A truly satisfied customer from the UK.


----------



## faisal2003456

Ordered the A02 0.3m RCA cable for my Magni and Modi. He said they'll ship out tomorrow (he sends out his mail in batches I believe).

 I asked what the difference between the A01 and A02 is just for clarity. I'm not really planning on spending an extra $5 for a mere 0.3m of wiring.
  
 His USB cable are pretty expensive. I'm probably just going to get this: http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Ferrite-U023-006/dp/B003MQ29B2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412470847&sr=8-1&keywords=tripp+lite+usb+cable.


----------



## Leo888

faisal2003456 said:


> Ordered the A02 0.3m RCA cable for my Magni and Modi. He said they'll ship out tomorrow (he sends out his mail in batches I believe).
> 
> 
> I asked what the difference between the A01 and A02 is just for clarity. I'm not really planning on spending an extra $5 for a mere 0.3m of wiring.
> ...




May i know which was one has better clarity? AO1 or AO2. Thanks.


----------



## faisal2003456

I don't have either, but they're both going to be clear. The A01 just has superior sheilding in the way of thicker connectors and some kind of foam in the cable. I'm still waiting for the response. Basically, the longer the cable the more sheilding you want.


----------



## Leo888

faisal2003456 said:


> I don't have either, but they're both going to be clear. The A01 just has superior sheilding in the way of thicker connectors and some kind of foam in the cable. I'm still waiting for the response. Basically, the longer the cable the more sheilding you want.




Sorry faisal2003456, thought your post said that you asked Ghent Audio about the difference btw them so was curious about which has better clarity.


----------



## faisal2003456

He replied. The A01 uses a Japanese made cable (canare) and the A02 uses a Chinese made cable (choseal). It looks the difference is the sheilding. Message him if you have questions. He responds fairly quickly and clearly.


----------



## Leo888

faisal2003456 said:


> He replied. The A01 uses a Japanese made cable (canare) and the A02 uses a Chinese made cable (choseal). It looks the difference is the sheilding. Message him if you have questions. He responds fairly quickly and clearly.




Thanks for the info. Had a cable from him before and yes, he's a good seller with prompt replies. Might need the USB cable though.


----------



## Nobody Special

My RCA cables came today exactly one week from the day I ordered them. I ordered them for my Schiit Magni 2 Uber &  Modi 2 and they seem well built but I am no expert on cables or anything audio. I am not sure if it makes a difference in sound either, I was hoping it might help with my popping sound issues. I am to busy trying to find a solution to these noises to hear a difference. The Schiit equipment sounds great I just need to get rid of the popping and or clicking sounds in the background. I just wanted to let everyone know that Ghent is a great guy to deal with, and the shipping was very fast, I was amazed.


----------



## AladdinSane

USB noise? Schiit Wyrd?


----------



## Nobody Special

Yes I have been reading about the Schiit Wyrd I was just hoping to find a cheaper solution. I am trying to find an external USB powered hub 2.0 locally so I can try it and see if it solves my USB problems. Neither Best Buy, Walmart, Radio Shack, Office Depot, have any in stock you have to order them. I just might end up with the Wyrd but the cheapskate taht lies within me will look for other solutions first. Returnable solutions with a full refund that is. Thanks for your help though I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Creakazoid

Thanks to this thread, I decided to try out Ghent cables this weekend for my new Schiit stack. Apparently, my timing is also impeccable as between yesterday and today they seem to have added shorter 0.18m (7 inch) versions of the A01 and A02. I don't see them on their eBay store yet, but they are listed on their website. The prices seem to have gone up a tad, but they still come in below any alternatives.


----------



## Koukol

I thought I'd post my recent experience with GHENTAUDIO I think others might be interested in here too.
  
 I needed a special Cable for my Pono DAP to connect to my Little Dot MKIII Amps two rca's inputs.
  
 Someone on one of the Pono threads posted a link to this page...
http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/b01.html
  
 If that link wasn't posted on the Pono thread I would never have known this Company existed.
  
 After checking the picture provided to make sure of what I'm ordering I then decided on the length (1.5) and payed with Paypal.
  
 About ONE month later the cable arrived but it was the wrong cable.
 It was a regular rca cable
  
 I contacted GHENTAUDIO where It was offered I keep the cable because it is great (with no refund) and buy the one I already ordered again with a discount of $5.00.
 He said sending the wrong cable back to China would be too expensive for ME.
  
 I told him I wasn't happy with this as I KNOW I ordered the right cable as the regular cable he sent me IS ON ANOTHER PAGE! (check link)
  
 His reply was that this has never happened to him before so it MUST be my fault and his offer of a $5.00 discount on another cable was generous.
  
 If this is not a warning about buying from GHENTAUDIO it's a warning about buying from any Chinese Company that don't provide the Customer Satisfaction efforts North American Companies tend to provide.
  
 What happened to the customer is always right?


----------



## cel4145

Did you take a picture of your cable and invoice together to show proof of what you received and what you paid for, and then send it to him?


----------



## Koukol

cel4145 said:


> Did you take a picture of your cable and invoice together to show proof of what you received and what you paid for, and then send it to him?


 

 Unfortunately, after I received the wrong Item I checked the invoice at Paypal and it listed the A01 (regular cable) and not the B01 I put in the basket.
 This is why GhentAudio thinks I made the mistake and won't even entertain the thought that the sites checkout might have failed.


----------



## uncola

I got a nice 1/4" female to 1/8" male cable so that I can use my big headphones with my fiio e11k portable amp.. this is replacing a monoprice adapter which won't even stay plugged into the fiio.  Build quality on the ghent audio cable is very high and it actually stays plugged into my amp now.  Makes the monoprice adapter look like hot garbage.  I actually had to send a message to Ghent over ebay messages to ask for the custom female 1/4" side because it wasn't listed as an offering and he responded quickly and sent me a paypal invoice.. shipping took about 2 weeks which is super fast for free shipping for china.. paid $13, well worth it.. I would probably go with ghent audio for any audio cables instead of monoprice now.. quality is definitely worth the small premium


----------



## Koukol

uncola said:


> I got a nice 1/4" female to 1/8" male cable so that I can use my big headphones with my fiio e11k portable amp.. this is replacing a monoprice adapter which won't even stay plugged into the fiio.  Build quality on the ghent audio cable is very high and it actually stays plugged into my amp now.  Makes the monoprice adapter look like hot garbage.  I actually had to send a message to Ghent over ebay messages to ask for the custom female 1/4" side because it wasn't listed as an offering and he responded quickly and sent me a paypal invoice.. shipping took about 2 weeks which is super fast for free shipping for china.. paid $13, well worth it.. I would probably go with ghent audio for any audio cables instead of monoprice now.. quality is definitely worth the small premium


 

 Good for you...you're lucky.
  
 Part of my point was if anything goes wrong with an order with these Chinese companies you're screwed as they don't offer the same customer satisfaction as most other companies do.
 This is my second bad experience with a Chinese Import
  
 I'll stick to only Importing combs and back-scratchers under $3.00 from them off E-Bay.


----------



## cel4145

koukol said:


> Unfortunately, after I received the wrong Item I checked the invoice at Paypal and it listed the A01 (regular cable) and not the B01 I put in the basket.
> This is why GhentAudio thinks I made the mistake and won't even entertain the thought that the sites checkout might have failed.




I know you made a mistake. You ordered internationally and didn't verify the invoice matched what you thought you were ordering? And then weeks later you expect people to believe you didn't accidentally order the wrong thing?

This is definitely a case of the customer is probably wrong.


----------



## Koukol

cel4145 said:


> koukol said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, after I received the wrong Item I checked the invoice at Paypal and it listed the A01 (regular cable) and not the B01 I put in the basket.
> ...


 

 Hi


cel4145 said:


> koukol said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, after I received the wrong Item I checked the invoice at Paypal and it listed the A01 (regular cable) and not the B01 I put in the basket.
> ...


 

 And here we have most likely the owner of GhentAudio (Hi Ghent Xu)
  
 See... HE KNOWS I made the mistake!
 NOTHING ever goes wrong with sites on the Internet.
 Customer satisfaction at its best!
  
 The problem with this assumption is that for each product you order on his site you must be on it's dedicated page so it's not easy making a mistake in ordering a different product (see link above for the product I ordered but didn't get)
  
 How would ANYONE put the wrong product in the cart next to a GIANT picture of it?
 I have SO many better rca interconnects not in use already.
 I needed the specialty cable
  
 Bottom line is I was on the page for the product I needed confirmed it with the GIANT picture, chose the length and clicked on the add to cart NEXT to the GIANT picture and paid with Payal.
 My ONLY mistake was not realizing it said A01 and not B01 on the Paypal invoice.
  
 BTW~ it took ONE MONTH too arrive not two weeks.
  
 And finally, Ghent...If one buys here in North America the sellers have something called "Customer Satisfaction"
 If we get a product we don't like for ANY reason it most likely can be returned ESPECIALLY if it's unopened like your product still is.
  
 Keep in mind Hedfi'ers THIS is what you can expect if anything goes wrong with your order from GHENTAUDIO!


----------



## MarcelE

I have good experiences with Ghent Audio.
 Ordered a cable to go with my new headphones and it took a little while to get here as
 it somehow went through New Zealand.
 So I contacted Ghent and he send me a new cable for free and told that if the other cable (which took long) ever
 arrives I could keep it as well.
 It did arrive some time later.
 These things just happens and not just with Ghent.
 I would order from them again.


----------



## Koukol

marcele said:


> I have good experiences with Ghent Audio.
> Ordered a cable to go with my new headphones and it took a little while to get here as
> it somehow went through New Zealand.
> So I contacted Ghent and he send me a new cable for free and told that if the other cable (which took long) ever
> ...


 

 Well I don't know what I did wrong when I first contacted him as i was pleasant but got nothing close to what was offered to you.
 I was offered to buy it again!
  
 "These things just happens and not just with Ghent."
  
 Of course they do...but it's how a company deal with people when it happens that makes or breaks them.
 Ghent is SO sure it was my mistake it's as though websites NEVER experience glitches.


----------



## cel4145

koukol said:


> Well I don't know what I did wrong when I first contacted him as i was pleasant but got nothing close to what was offered to you.




That's because your situation is not the same as his. 

I do some web development work, and ecommerce systems don't intermittently "glitch" in the fantasy you are creating. The seller would have been able to check and verify that their system is or is not working correctly in a manner of seconds. He's told you that it is fine. Unless you are accusing him of being a liar, get over yourself. People "glitch" all the time. I know I have accidentally purchased the wrong thing on an ecommerce site. He sent you what you were invoiced for. Stop blaming him because you don't bother to check invoices for things that you order. Seems he was quite nice to you offering you a discount considering it's obviously _your fault_ that you received the wrong product. :rolleyes:


----------



## Koukol

cel4145 said:


> koukol said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't know what I did wrong when I first contacted him as i was pleasant but got nothing close to what was offered to you.
> ...


 

 First of...web sights never fail?
 https://www.ece.cmu.edu/~mead/CMU-PDL-05-109.pdf
  
  
  
 I never said I was positive I didn't make the mistake but given how your site is set up...I highly doubt it.
 I AM guilty of not noticing the A01 listed was not the B01 that I wanted on the Paypal site.
  
 My main point in making these posts is warn others that some of these Chinese sellers do not treat their customers like a good North American Company so...BUYER BEWARE if you or they make a mistake!
  
  


 Read this people and see how a good company treats its customers.
  
 Bottom line GHENTAUDIO sucks!


----------



## ZachPtheDude

You seem so mad that you made a simple mistake. Are you forgetting more things, more often; and getting mad when people accuse you of forgetting? Hmmm.


----------



## Leo888

Not defending anything here but just a thought. Ghent Audio Web page have been up and running for a long time now and any glitches should have been filtered out by now. I'm not saying it's not impossible but chances are really slim. Practice some cautious on our part and always check our invoice to make sure everything is in order. Leave notes for seller for added measure.


----------



## Grind

Ordered now three times and always right and good cables. This topic needs popcorn  Oh yeah, gonna order more right now,this time maybe usb one.


----------



## Walderstorn

Already have 5 cables, love them.


----------



## SodaBoy

Ordered two times from Ghent Audio, custom length interconnects at prices lower than run-of-the-mill cables being sold at big chain stores here. Quality is superb and the connectors, components etc are genuine.
  
 It's safe to say I don't order from Monoprice anymore, neither do I have to worry about cable management now that all my interconnects are terminated at the right length. They also do a lot of custom stuff that is not shown on their site. I ordered a 0.3m HDMI cable for i2s bridge, and they had it done and shipped out in a few days.


----------



## uncola

I got a 3.5mm stereo to dual rca 0.5meter cable for connecting my geek out to a passive preamplifier and it's great.. really nice rca connectors too


----------



## kdejonge

Just ordered two RCA cables. They seem great, for a great price.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Does anyone have an opinion on the B01 cable vs. the B02 cable?
  
 The question is if it is better to use x2 Canare L-2B2AT per channel or use a single Canare L-4E6S.


----------



## uncola

I actually emailed ghent and asked them which one was better..  here's their reply
  
 "Certainly, for standard 3.5 to RCA cable, B01 is better sound quality than B02.
  
 B02 is designed to be suitable for "active speaker", so split is beginning from 3.5 end."
  
 so basically the b02 is to plug into two active powered speakers that's why the split is from the 3.5mm jack all the way to the rca connectors.  I use the b01 for my geek out to headphone amp or speaker preamp


----------



## sashakrik

It's very interesting to know what happens with the braided shield of the B01 after the split.
 My initial thought was that since the B02 has two channels and each one has shielding foil there should be less interference between the two channels compared to the B01.


----------



## uncola

Hmm I assume it's only connected on the 3.5mm end because mostly the 3.5mm side would be the source


----------



## Headphony

I stumbled upon Ghent Audio when looking into new Class-D loudspeaker power amps.  They seem to make a nice ICEpower amp and case for the new Hypex NCORE modules, so I figured they know what's up.  I ended up ordering Canare speaker cables and a USB cable and I have to say the quality is superb and a great value!  Ghent Audio will be one of my goto cable suppliers.


----------



## Walderstorn

Price value that its hard to bit only the last one had a worse quality ( the connector was cheap).


----------



## goodyfresh

I plan to get this USB cable: http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/u05.html

 It is to replace a Monoprice one I got which looked good on paper but crapped-out after less than a damn week.

 From the experience of all you folks who have used Ghentaudio cables, should this definitely be reliable and good and all that?  It seems to me like this guy's cables have the same level of build typically seen from cables several times more expensive from companies like Audioquest, right?   Does anyone here specifically have experience with the Ghentaudio USB cables and how reliable or not they are?


----------



## uncola

I don't have one of their usb cables but I have a few of their 3.5mm to dual rca adapter cables and a 1/4" female to 3.5mm male adapter and the quality is great, flexible yet tough, the sleeving has stayed on without moving off the ends like I've had happen to some cheaper handmade cables I got from other places.  I always check ghent first before ordering cables.. I've had some bad luck with monoprice, had to get cables from them replaced under warranty.  they are good about replacing the cables but getting 2 cables where the right channel cuts out or has a hum unless you twist the cable doesnt' make you feel like you're making a smart choice to connect your expensive audio equipment with lowest quality stuff.


----------



## goodyfresh

uncola said:


> I don't have one of their usb cables but I have a few of their 3.5mm to dual rca adapter cables and a 1/4" female to 3.5mm male adapter and the quality is great, flexible yet tough, the sleeving has stayed on without moving off the ends like I've had happen to some cheaper handmade cables I got from other places.  I always check ghent first before ordering cables.. I've had some bad luck with monoprice, had to get cables from them replaced under warranty.  they are good about replacing the cables but getting 2 cables where the right channel cuts out or has a hum unless you twist the cable doesnt' make you feel like you're making a smart choice to connect your expensive audio equipment with lowest quality stuff.


 

 Yeah Monoprice is crap >_<  Ugh.  Lol.
  
 Thanks for your impressions!

 I'm just wondering about the ol' USB-audio conundrum.  Alot of folks say cables don't matter because digital data is digital data, just ones and zeroes.  But the issue with that is timing. . .jitter can be introduced by a cable, because a lot of USB cables are made to carry data accurately but with no regard for the timing between data packets since they aren't meant exclusively for audio applications.

 I'm wondering if the Ghentaudio USB cables are engineered well in that regard to eliminate jitter.
  
 Edit:  *Question.  Which of the Ghentaudio 3.5mm-to-3.5mm cables would give me the best quality connection between a Fiio X3ii (used as a USB DAC) and a pair of cheap but decent desktop computer speakers which are separately powered by a wall outlet?????  Am I correct that the best answer would be the D11, i.e. this: *http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/d11.html  ?????


----------



## goodyfresh

I will never buy from this company ever again. Everyone seemed to think these cables are so good and reliable, so I went ahead and bought a half-meter (1.5ft) micro-USB cable from Ghentaudio. It got here a few days ago. IT IS ALREADY MALFUNCTIONING. I was using it with my X3ii as a USB DAC with my laptop, and now the micro-USB connector at the X3ii end seems to have become touchy. . .whenever the cable is moved slightly, the connection cuts-off.
  
 I don't even know what I should do.  What SHOULD I do?  It's not like there is warranty coverage, is there?  Is there some way I can get a refund?


----------



## uncola

I'd email ghent and let him know the cable isn't working and ask for a replacement ghentxu@ghentaudio.com


----------



## 157641

Hi Folks,
  
 just wanted to share my own view of the recently bought B03 cable. And I must say it won't be that sweet and honey. In fact these cables are nothing! I.e. it's not that they are particularly bad but they just sound nothing, i.e. doesn't improve your sound at all. Don't bring clarity, improve sound stage and etc... For example, another cable from Ghentaudio for a similar price uses *Canare L-2B2AT. *This Canare cable in my local market here costs less than 1$/meter. Don't even think it will sound good for this price. It just have different qualities for professional use, i.e. durability and RF isolation. I thought Chinese OFC cable would be better... but it's not!
  
 Pailiccs connectors are also not that good. Not very tight and copper connectors are not very well polished as well. I.e. there are scratches here and there underneath(!) the "gold" finishing.
  
 But assembly quality is good, I agree here.
  
 All in all, these cables are just not worth their money. For half of that price one might get a similar-sounding cable in their next-door retail store (i.e. philipps, vivanco gold series and etc...). You just need to select carefully. There's lots of crap as well. =)
  
 I also see reviews here very often saying cable is sturdy... is that what you really value most when bying a hi-fi cable?
  
 (i've been comparing my Ghentaudio cable to a Van Den Hull the First bundled with a good quality off-the-shelf 2xRCA to 3,5 TRS adapter)


----------



## Walderstorn

Dont know about Phillips but regarding Vivanci dont see how they are inferior, at least in my little comparisson ( i had the ones from the Pro or Premium or whatever it was called, 2x RCA) at home. That said im still waiting to experience a cable that made all that difference sound-wise and i quote " bring clarity, improve sound stage, etc...", maybe those that cost more than i can afford do, otherwise thats not what ive experienced in some different brands.
  
 And isnt the Van Den Hull the First like 10x more expensive? I hope they are different for the price difference


----------



## goodyfresh

lustyffh said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> just wanted to share my own view of the recently bought B03 cable. And I must say it won't be that sweet and honey. In fact these cables are nothing! I.e. it's not that they are particularly bad but they just sound nothing, i.e. doesn't improve your sound at all. Don't bring clarity, improve sound stage and etc... For example, another cable from Ghentaudio for a similar price uses *Canare L-2B2AT. *This Canare cable in my local market here costs less than 1$/meter. Don't even think it will sound good for this price. It just have different qualities for professional use, i.e. durability and RF isolation. I thought Chinese OFC cable would be better... but it's not!
> 
> ...


 

 You really expect *CABLES *to improve the clarity and sound-stage in some kind of really significant, noticable way?  *snorts*


----------



## goodyfresh

goodyfresh said:


> I will never buy from this company ever again. Everyone seemed to think these cables are so good and reliable, so I went ahead and bought a half-meter (1.5ft) micro-USB cable from Ghentaudio. It got here a few days ago. IT IS ALREADY MALFUNCTIONING. I was using it with my X3ii as a USB DAC with my laptop, and now the micro-USB connector at the X3ii end seems to have become touchy. . .whenever the cable is moved slightly, the connection cuts-off.
> 
> I don't even know what I should do.  What SHOULD I do?  It's not like there is warranty coverage, is there?  Is there some way I can get a refund?


 

 Well, I don't know if the cable I got was just a fluke (not gonna risk getting another USB cable from them as a result), but I have to say that holy crap, their customer-service is AMAZING, to the point that I would still recommend them to people regardless, and will probably get some speaker-cables from them at some point in the future.

 I emailed them about the cable that stopped working, and without even requiring me to send the cable back to them, Ghent refunded the money for it to my PayPal!  The entire email exchange and refund process took less than 36 hours!  I did nto expect some small DIY company from China to have such good service.  Nice!


----------



## MarcelE

goodyfresh said:


> Well, I don't know if the cable I got was just a fluke (not gonna risk getting another USB cable from them as a result), but I have to say that holy crap, their customer-service is AMAZING, to the point that I would still recommend them to people regardless, and will probably get some speaker-cables from them at some point in the future.
> 
> I emailed them about the cable that stopped working, and without even requiring me to send the cable back to them, Ghent refunded the money for it to my PayPal!  The entire email exchange and refund process took less than 36 hours!  I did nto expect some small DIY company from China to have such good service.  Nice!


 

 I have nothing but good (aftersales) experience with Ghentaudio.
 The headphone cable I got did what I wanted from it, it is sturdy, good quality, don't add extra clarity or whatever because I just want it to sound like the input/source. Don't have experience with other cables but I won't hesitate to buy again from them.


----------



## slex

I have a good rapport with Ghentaudio, I have 2 Custom made USB micro cable which I found it difficult to make locally. I even requested to cut off the Vcc rail and they happily to do it without xtra charges.


----------



## goodyfresh

marcele said:


> I have nothing but good (aftersales) experience with Ghentaudio.
> The headphone cable I got did what I wanted from it, it is sturdy, good quality, don't add extra clarity or whatever because I just want it to sound like the input/source. Don't have experience with other cables but I won't hesitate to buy again from them.


 
 Because of the excellent customer service, I will certainly not hesitate to buy from them again in the future, either, despite the fact that the USB cable turned out to be defective.

 It's looking like in the future I will need some RCA cables, at some point.  Will probably go to Ghent to get them.


----------



## goodyfresh

Hey guys if I want a 3.5mm male to RCA (M+M) cable, which of these two would be better:
  
 http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/b02.html
  
 or 
  
 http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/b03.html

 And why?


----------



## uncola

B02 is split close to the 3.5 mm jack so you can plug the rca into two sockets far away from each other. Why not b01 tho?


----------



## goodyfresh

uncola said:


> B02 is split close to the 3.5 mm jack so you can plug the rca into two sockets far away from each other. Why not b01 tho?


 
 All I wanna know is:  Which 3.5mm-to-RCA cable will give me the PUREST POSSIBLE SIGNAL?


----------



## uncola

b01 is starquad so should have the moist noise rejection.


----------



## Walderstorn

From the ones u asked, the BC02 should provide increased noise isolation and better contact with the source.


----------



## goodyfresh

uncola said:


> b01 is starquad so should have the moist noise rejection.


 
  


walderstorn said:


> From the ones u asked, the BC02 should provide increased noise isolation and better contact with the source.


 
 So now I dunno which of those two I should get


----------



## Walderstorn

Between 02 and 03 , 02, between 01 and 02, 01.


----------



## goodyfresh

walderstorn said:


> Between 02 and 03 , 02, between 01 and 02, 01.


 
 THanks


----------



## BigTerminator

marcele said:


> I have nothing but good (aftersales) experience with Ghentaudio.
> The headphone cable I got did what I wanted from it, it is sturdy, good quality, don't add extra clarity or whatever because I just want it to sound like the input/source. Don't have experience with other cables but I won't hesitate to buy again from them.


 
 I am interested in getting the same cable you got for your Fidelio X1's (D11) for my Fidelio X2's. I am concerned with how it fits onto the headphone, how snug the connection is, and if it adds serious weight to the headphone. I want a good quality cable that looks nice, and it seems to check the boxes, but I am concerned with how usable it is for the X2's. Main concern is how snug are the connectors, seeing that it does not have the extra ridge the D01 has.


----------



## kaiteck

I realized they are available in taobao as well. 
 http://world.taobao.com/item/14331312182.htm?spm=a312a.7700825.1997196601.23.RMT1lq


----------



## Bob A (SD)

After reviewing this thread and having become increasingly annoyed at the 1.5' length of the cheap Monoprice #5546 22AWG RCA interconnects, I placed an order for GhentAudio's 7" A02 Choseal 4N-OFC RCA Cable for use between my Schiit Modi2 and Schiit Vali.    Looking forward to a more tidy quality setup


----------



## H20Fidelity

bob a (sd) said:


> After reviewing this thread and having become increasingly annoyed at the 1.5' length of the cheap Monoprice #5546 22AWG RCA interconnects, I placed an order for GhentAudio's 7" A02 Choseal 4N-OFC RCA Cable for use between my Schiit Modi2 and Schiit Vali.    Looking forward to a more tidy quality setup




They're great cables, especially visually appealing, the sheathing and build. Great products. I just ventured into portable completely and have no need for desktop cables these days.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

h20fidelity said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > After reviewing this thread and having become increasingly annoyed at the 1.5' length of the cheap Monoprice #5546 22AWG RCA interconnects, I placed an order for GhentAudio's 7" A02 Choseal 4N-OFC RCA Cable for use between my Schiit Modi2 and Schiit Vali.    Looking forward to a more tidy quality setup
> ...


 

 It arrived today.  Very nice quality


----------



## H20Fidelity

bob a (sd) said:


> It arrived today.  Very nice quality


 
  
 Great! Really pleased it worked out for you.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

h20fidelity said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > It arrived today.  Very nice quality
> ...


 

 H2OFidelity,
    
     Decided it would be appropriate to share a picture as all the ones I've seen are for the Canare L-4E6S versions and not the Choseal 4N-OFC I opted for (model A02 0.18m / 7" with Pailiccs plugs).


----------



## H20Fidelity

bob a (sd) said:


> H2OFidelity,
> 
> Decided it would be appropriate to share a picture as all the ones I've seen are for the Canare L-4E6S versions and not the Choseal 4N-OFC I opted for (model A02 0.18m / 7" with Pailiccs plugs).


 
  
  
 Good one mate! 
  
 I'll add it to the original post with some of the others members photos!


----------



## uncola

picked up a couple more cables..  1 meter coaxial spdif with locking connectors and a pair of 1 meter xlr to rca cables.  so I can use the xlr outputs on my dac for a second amp which is rca input only.


----------



## FindingNewSound

Hi all,
  
 I recently bought a pair of rca interconnects from ghentaudio, how long did it take for you guys to receive cables from them? I live in the UK btw.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## rigo

findingnewsound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought a pair of rca interconnects from ghentaudio, how long did it take for you guys to receive cables from them? I live in the UK btw.
> 
> Cheers,


 
 I ordered through ebay and it did take about two weeks (California), but the package was sent back to them for some reason before leaving the country so I am thinking that it regularly doesn't take that long.


----------



## MooTaters

Just got mine today finally, took 9 days to make it here according to the tracking site.  Very nice solid feel to them, and the perfect length for my new Modi Multibit/Magni2Uber stack.  Not sure if I want to throw the modi on top now though(rubber feet would provide ventilation space for the holes), as the magni is covering that nice M logo on top...and the magni doesn't get nearly as warm as I had expected it might(or at least the top of it doesn't).
  


 No worries, I removed that hair that apparently wanted to be plugged into the 6.3mm jack as well.


----------



## AviP

Are the 7 inch cables long enough to connect a ModiMB and a Vali 2 sitting side by side? (Not one on top of the other)


----------



## MooTaters

avip said:


> Are the 7 inch cables long enough to connect a ModiMB and a Vali 2 sitting side by side? (Not one on top of the other)


 

 No, my picture above is ModiMB/magni stack, and there's just enough to make it between the 2 and not have too harsh of a bend.  The cable length is based on end of connector to end of connector.  If I'm not mistaken the pyst cables are long enough to do so, so if you figure out how long those are, it should be good enough.  ZReviews on youtube did a M&M video in which I'm pretty sure he's using the pyst cables with them side by side.


----------



## AviP

I just got my 7" cables for my Modi2U/Magni2 stack and they're perfect.
I was surprised at the weight, these feel very solid and I don't believe that cables really affect the sound quality as long you you get half decent ones, unlike like those who buy 500$ cables, but I could swear that it sounds a little better now than with my monoprice premium cables. I'm going to attribute it to something psychological for now, maybe new toy syndrome or something. But there's something there...


----------



## djfp

Has anyone purchased ghentaudio's speaker cabling?  Do you think it is worth the price for their Canare 4S12F 4x13AWG ($42 USD for 1.5m).  Is there a big difference between the top Canare and the Choseal 4N-OFC 4x14AWG offering?  
  
 Though I been a lifelong music lover, I have not dabbled in speaker wire for some time (last ordered Blue Jean speaker wire spool ~8 years ago...I think BJC 10 White).  I picked up the Canare L-4E6S RCA for my floating record, and have been happy with the build quality, so figured I might go back for more.  Any experiences?


----------



## lugnut

bob a (sd) said:


> After reviewing this thread and having become increasingly annoyed at the 1.5' length of the cheap Monoprice #5546 22AWG RCA interconnects, I placed an order for GhentAudio's 7" A02 Choseal 4N-OFC RCA Cable for use between my Schiit Modi2 and Schiit Vali.    Looking forward to a more tidy quality setup


 
 Same boat here . I bought some Monoprice cables, hdmi = ok, however their rca interconnects cables was a really big disappointment. Not sound wise, because I never got that far with them. Really poor quality. I don't understand how people can recommend these as they are just maybe a step up from the free cables you get with some audio/video products. Going to give these a Ghent Audio a try.


----------



## BURNIN AMBITION

hi there. i am in the search for interconnect cable to connect my cd player to my integrated amp. at first i was looking to buy all the components by myself and let a friend solder the cable. by i could not find a belden 1694a that would be sold by the meter. i had to buy the whole 100 meters. lol.
 so i started to look for ready made interconnect cables that use belden 1694a (by most, considered the best interconnect cable).
 2 options were available to me. the first one and most expensive is the bluejeans site that they offer the belden with canare rca ends. but 4 interconnect cables will cost me 80 euros.
 though the quality is as high as it gets, and canare jacks are as close as to the 75 ohm that we need(??).
 on the other hand i came across ghent audio cables. they are half the price of my first choice, and if i could judge by looks, they seem awesome. i have already read the whole thread twice, but i have some questions and considerations id like to ask.
  
 first of all, i am skeptical of cables etc that are sent from china (too many cheapskates and imposters flood the ebay market). they say they use belden 1694, but since the cable is covered with this cloth we see in the pictures, how can you people be sure it is indeed belden? and not some other cheaper cable?
  
 secondly, what can you tell me about the Pailiccs rca plug, when compared to the canare? is it worth it? anyone have measured how close to 75 ohm the rca plug is? i know that there is no such thing as true 75 ohm rca plug, but we need to be as close to that number as possible (and canare seem to be close enough, by what people report). or 75 ohm rca jack requirement, is not a necessity for audio applications and sort length cables?
  
 thirdly, is nt it strange that ghentaudio, mark their cables with an arrow and tell you how you should conncet them? wouldnt they work, no matter from which end you connect the cable to the cd, for instance? what do they mean with signal direction? this is so suspicious to me. cable has no direction from what i know?
  
 and lastly, i am concerned as these same cables seem to be offered by many people now. and even aliexpress. and some other guys in ebay with few feedback. if these cables are made from ghent audio and are handmade, how can so many people sell them?
  
 thank you guys


----------



## Spider fan

It took only 9 days to get my order in Florida.  I got a pair of A09 RCAs.  They are a very nice cable.   Just put in an order for a 3.5 Female to 6.5 Male Cable within an hour of getting the first order since I liked the quality so much.


----------



## hakuzen

everytime i need a cable, Ghentaudio is the first site i search into.
 more than 10 interconnect cables in my inventory have come from there. low impedance, good wire used, consistent, all of them are very well built. trusty quality cables at a more than reasonable price.
 dealing with Ghent is a true pleasure; polite, learned, kind, audio enthusiast, he gives you great support.
 so no doubts here.


----------



## uncola

I've gotten a few more ghent audio cables since the first time I posted, all have been great, nicely terminated and sleeved..  very reliable cable maker that builds to order and you can get the exact length you want


----------



## UNOE

I just purchased custom USB C.  The cable sounds great.  I don't know of any places that have USB C currently at this quality.


----------



## Pharmaboy

I'm really amazed to discover this thread. I've bought cables from Ghent Xu on 2 or 3 occasions. I honestly thought nobody knew about him & his excellent company. Have given his name to 2 or 3 people.

Mostly what I've purchased are aftermarket headphone cables, and these are really excellent--built like a brick you-know-what, good sound, and of course that unbelievable price. At least when it comes to HP cables, I found I prefer the type of cable that doesn't have fabric covering. It's more flexible/less microphonic.

I don't know a thing about other people carrying these cables...I only bought directly from Ghent. He's very quick to respond to email and seems genuinely dedicated to customer service. I can't recommend Ghent Audio enough.


----------



## makstaks

Thanks for the thread. I just put in an order with Ghent to try them out. Bought a 7in A01 RCA pair to connect my SMSL Panda stack. Should arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## Meetite (Jun 18, 2017)

I personally just ordered a 0.18m A01 (gonna hook it up to my Schiit stack) and a 0.5m B03 (gonna hook this one up to my Chromecast audio that I use on my speaker setup, because I currently use the crappiest, noisiest cable ever). I'll post a follow-up once they arrive.


----------



## Meetite (Jun 30, 2017)

Cables arrived today (little under two weeks, which from China is pretty damn fast). They are really nice considering the price. The A01 I got for my schiit stack works really well, taking up very little space and doesn't tilt up the back of the Magni super hard like many other solutions do. As should be assumed, they didn't improve sound quality on my schiit stack (I was already using nice quality cables, they were just too long), though they definitely made it take up less space, which is definitely a win. I also got a B03 from them (probably should have gone with the B01 in hindsight, but I don't really think it matters that much). The B03 was definitely a huge improvement over the crappy no-name brand cable I was using before. RFI/EMI noise is near non-existent now from my Chromecast, which is really nice and the length I got it at (0.5 meters) is definitely ideal as it is long enough to get my Chromecast into a comfortable spot, but not so long that I've got extra cable I don't know what to do with.
Something I noticed is that the splitter on the B03 appears to be a ferrite core when looking in at it where the heat-shrink ends. I don't know whether or not this is actually true, but it doesn't say anything about it on the Ghentaudio website. I thought it was just a big splitter when I bought it, so it's good to know that it actually has a reason for being big (assuming it is a ferrite core).
Another thing I felt like pointing out is that the velcro-ties that Ghentaudio includes with each cable are really nice; the Velcro is strong and they are the right length to go around large and small spools of coiled cable.
Overall I'm very happy with these cables. While I could go into tiny nitpicks (I'm very analytical and notice the tiniest things), I won't, because considering how little these cables cost and the quality of them, there's no real reason to nitpick tiny things that are completely inconsequential.

If you are in need of good quality cables and are stuck on a budget, definitely go with these.

Below are some pictures (btw the cables are a vibrant pin-up, NOT ORANGE. Due to taking these pictures under very poor lighting conditions the cables look orange, even though they are not)


----------



## uncola

I recently picked up some ghent rca to xlr cables so I can use my non balanced preamp with my balanced input only class d speaker amps..  works like a charm!  can't hear any difference.  Just make sure when ordering them you choose the correct gender for the xlr side.. male or female depending on what your amp input is.  the xlr pinout ghent used by default worked fine so it's probably the most common


----------



## wilflare

I'm thinking of getting the following for my Magni3 + Audinst HUD-mx1 stack
- A01 7inch

any recommendations on the USB cable? thinking between U01 or U04


----------



## MooTaters (Oct 1, 2017)

wilflare said:


> I'm thinking of getting the following for my Magni3 + Audinst HUD-mx1 stack
> - A01 7inch
> 
> any recommendations on the USB cable? thinking between U01 or U04



I would say go with the U04, though according to his site, it isn't compatible with windows 8 or 8.1 which I don't even know how that's possible...I mean it's a USB cable, and as long as it supports 2.0 or above I can't see how it isn't supported by newer windows OS's than 7. Back to the choice, honestly you'd have a tough time convincing me that a silver plated USB cable is going to do some voodoo magic to my music, it's a digital signal and as long as something isn't really seriously screwing with it it should be fine.  Then again if you don't want that big ferrite knob on the cable, then you may prefer to go with the U01 anyways.  You may also want him not to connect the power wires within the USB cable, as long as you don't plan to use it with a device which uses USB to power it.  I believe someone else in this thread did so, and there was no extra charge.


----------



## wilflare

does the ferrite core and not connecting the power wires help with the sound quality (or minimise interference, etc.)?


----------



## MooTaters

wilflare said:


> does the ferrite core and not connecting the power wires help with the sound quality (or minimise interference, etc.)?


The ferrite core is supposed to help prevent interference, and I know people have found usb power to cause interference...to the point that even motherboard manufacturer ASUS has offered boards with a special USB audio plug on the back that is supposed to reduce or eliminate noise that could come from usb power.


----------



## wilflare

MooTaters said:


> The ferrite core is supposed to help prevent interference, and I know people have found usb power to cause interference...to the point that even motherboard manufacturer ASUS has offered boards with a special USB audio plug on the back that is supposed to reduce or eliminate noise that could come from usb power.



thanks for the help! guess I'll order soon now that the holidays in China are finally over.
by the way, any recommendations on a Coax cable (for connecting my Schiit Eitr to Schiit Mimby)? was looking at E02/04/05


----------



## Pharmaboy

wilflare said:


> thanks for the help! guess I'll order soon now that the holidays in China are finally over.
> by the way, any recommendations on a Coax cable (for connecting my Schiit Eitr to Schiit Mimby)? was looking at E02/04/05



My pick would be E08...the cable w/o fabric covering. This opinion is hardly scientific, but I have 2-3 headphone cables made of the fabric-covered wire, and another 3-4 made of non fabric covered wire. The non fabric covered cables sound a little better to me. It's very subtle, but that's what I hear. 

Admittedly, my experience w/headphone cables doesn't exactly extrapolate to coax/digital applications, but if it was me buying a coax from Ghent Audio, I'd pay a couple bucks more and go for E08. 

I'm a big fan of Ghent Audio. Ghent Xu makes no real claims about sonic superiority, but his stuff is well made and, at least to me, sounds quite good.


----------



## uncola (Oct 10, 2017)

wilfare I have an e05 coax cable with locking connectors made from the belden 1694a, I chose that one because bluejeanscable also uses that belden wire for theirs..  it sounds great I think it even sounded better than the aes cable I had..  but it's really stifff.  if you need one that's not stiff check out one of the others, maybe e08 because it has the 75 ohm canare rca connectors


----------



## wilflare

thanks for the replies! guess I'll be ordering quite a few

A01 RCA
- for connecting between the Schiit devices
- for connecting between Schiit and Speakers

U01 USB
- for connecting between Schiit and PC
- for connecting between Speakers and PC

Coax
- for connecting between Etir and Mimby

hope I won't have a whole mess of cables lol as I'm thinking of getting Schiit SYS to use in reverse


----------



## wilflare

uncola said:


> wilfare I have an e05 coax cable with locking connectors made from the belden 1694a, I chose that one because bluejeanscable also uses that belden wire for theirs..  it sounds great I think it even sounded better than the aes cable I had..  but it's really stifff.  if you need one that's not stiff check out one of the others, maybe e08 because it has the 75 ohm canare rca connectors



hmm. what's the point of locking connectors? do they work with any set-up?
I think I'm pretty much deciding between E02/E04/E08


----------



## uncola

Locking connectors are great because sometimes you forget you have them so you try to pull them out without twisting them to loosen them and you yank the RCA socket out of your device then you fall to your knees and scream why God why did I get a locking connector...


----------



## wilflare

uncola said:


> Locking connectors are great because sometimes you forget you have them so you try to pull them out without twisting them to loosen them and you yank the RCA socket out of your device then you fall to your knees and scream why God why did I get a locking connector...



lol that sounds tragic... and likely to happen.
I wish his A01 cables came with the Canare crimp connectors as well :/

now to decide whether to get the Belden or Canare for the coax :/ was hoping he'll reply my email but have yet to hear from him.


----------



## uncola

If a very stiff cable is useable for you get the belden one I have it's 18 awg solid core conductor, not stranded.  That's real thick, some power cords are 18 awg.  Plus sleeving is pretty


----------



## wilflare

AviP said:


> Are the 7 inch cables long enough to connect a ModiMB and a Vali 2 sitting side by side? (Not one on top of the other)



did you end up putting them side-by-side?
I'm thinking of getting the A1 7inch to put the SYS and Mimby side-by-side :/


----------



## wilflare

UNOE said:


> I just purchased custom USB C.  The cable sounds great.  I don't know of any places that have USB C currently at this quality.



got a link to that custom USB-C?


----------



## UNOE

wilflare said:


> got a link to that custom USB-C?


Had to just email them and ask for it


----------



## MooTaters

wilflare said:


> did you end up putting them side-by-side?
> I'm thinking of getting the A1 7inch to put the SYS and Mimby side-by-side :/


I have the A01 7", and they're only long enough for a stack, the length is end of connector to end of connector.  In fact, the picture you see on the page for the A01 with the M&M stack shows the 7" cables in use.  Schiit's Pyst RCA cables are apparently 6", thought that is excluding connectors, which they seem to work based on ZReviews video of the M&M(unless that length has changed).


----------



## wilflare

MooTaters said:


> I have the A01 7", and they're only long enough for a stack, the length is end of connector to end of connector.  In fact, the picture you see on the page for the A01 with the M&M stack shows the 7" cables in use.  Schiit's Pyst RCA cables are apparently 6", thought that is excluding connectors, which they seem to work based on ZReviews video of the M&M(unless that length has changed).



thanks! I'm hoping that since putting the SYS and Mimby side by side would mean that the RCA jacks are right next to each other, the 7" A01 would suffice (it would be similar to the distance in a stack).


----------



## MooTaters

wilflare said:


> thanks! I'm hoping that since putting the SYS and Mimby side by side would mean that the RCA jacks are right next to each other, the 7" A01 would suffice (it would be similar to the distance in a stack).


Well in that case it might.  I was thinking of the modibit and magni 2 uber(what I have) as they're on the same side of the box, so it works great as a stack, but adds distance when next to each other.  Which is too bad, as I'm now covering up the multibit M, maybe someday I'll buy some longer ghentaudio cables to go between them...though I don't have tons of desk space, and turning them on is so easy with the switches on top of each other.


----------



## wilflare

MooTaters said:


> Well in that case it might.  I was thinking of the modibit and magni 2 uber(what I have) as they're on the same side of the box, so it works great as a stack, but adds distance when next to each other.  Which is too bad, as I'm now covering up the multibit M, maybe someday I'll buy some longer ghentaudio cables to go between them...though I don't have tons of desk space, and turning them on is so easy with the switches on top of each other.



I would put the Mimby at the top too (to showcase the M print) but the rubber feet they use are different  so it creates an uneven height :/

now to look for power cables/adapters to have a clean source of power (lol)


----------



## wilflare

thanks for the replies, guys!
has anyone gotten a reply from Ghent recently?

I've contacted him via the ghentxu@ghentaudio.com email and also ghent@ghentaudio.com - but have not heard back


----------



## motberg

wilflare said:


> thanks for the replies, guys!
> has anyone gotten a reply from Ghent recently?
> 
> I've contacted him via the ghentxu@ghentaudio.com email and also ghent@ghentaudio.com - but have not heard back


He is probably still busy catching up from after the recent big China Holidays..
Here is another email you can try...
windowsxp@vip.163.com


----------



## wilflare

Meetite said:


> Cables arrived today (little under two weeks, which from China is pretty damn fast). They are really nice considering the price. The A01 I got for my schiit stack works really well, taking up very little space and doesn't tilt up the back of the Magni super hard like many other solutions do. As should be assumed, they didn't improve sound quality on my schiit stack (I was already using nice quality cables, they were just too long), though they definitely made it take up less space, which is definitely a win. I also got a B03 from them (probably should have gone with the B01 in hindsight, but I don't really think it matters that much). The B03 was definitely a huge improvement over the crappy no-name brand cable I was using before. RFI/EMI noise is near non-existent now from my Chromecast, which is really nice and the length I got it at (0.5 meters) is definitely ideal as it is long enough to get my Chromecast into a comfortable spot, but not so long that I've got extra cable I don't know what to do with.
> Something I noticed is that the splitter on the B03 appears to be a ferrite core when looking in at it where the heat-shrink ends. I don't know whether or not this is actually true, but it doesn't say anything about it on the Ghentaudio website. I thought it was just a big splitter when I bought it, so it's good to know that it actually has a reason for being big (assuming it is a ferrite core).
> Another thing I felt like pointing out is that the velcro-ties that Ghentaudio includes with each cable are really nice; the Velcro is strong and they are the right length to go around large and small spools of coiled cable.
> Overall I'm very happy with these cables. While I could go into tiny nitpicks (I'm very analytical and notice the tiniest things), I won't, because considering how little these cables cost and the quality of them, there's no real reason to nitpick tiny things that are completely inconsequential.
> ...



I just noticed this. ahhh. 
the 0.18m/7inch cables seem to cause a slight lift in the Schiit Stack?  did you manage to find any way to resolve that?


----------



## wilflare

finally got my Ghent cables. but my coax cable is slightly too long for my Schiit Mimby + Eitr stack :/ guess I'll get a 0.18m for cleaner cable management.


----------



## wilflare

anyone tried getting power cables from Ghent?


----------



## protocol

wilflare said:


> finally got my Ghent cables. but my coax cable is slightly too long for my Schiit Mimby + Eitr stack :/ guess I'll get a 0.18m for cleaner cable management.



Did your A01 cable lift the amp up like it did for the other user? Tempted to get a pair myself but wondering if a sightly longer cable would stop it doing it, as with the cables being quite chunky I don't think there's much slack hence it causing the lift.


----------



## miketriple

Wow, these look great. I was about to finally buy a pair of PYST for my modi/magni stack, since I've been using a clunky 1.5 ft cable for a long time. The 0.18m A01 seem perfect - just ordered a pair!


----------



## Baten

So I got 110ohm AES cable from Ghent. I find the sound better with my previous 75ohm coax cable from blue jean (1694A Belden). Pretty unexpected. Blue jean cables FTW

For rca/xlr I've always bought from benchmark, or monoprice when on the cheap. Ghent's A18(360) Mogami XLR looks pretty sexy too, though.


----------



## Reverso

Happy Ghent Audio customer here to report some findings.  I purchased 2 power cables for my Allo DigiOne Signature. One of the cables made a subtle, but noticeable difference in the unit's sound!

For those not familiar with the DS, it requires 2 power cables.  One for the Raspberry Pi (dirty side) and the other for the DigieOne board (clean side).  My unit's clean-side is powered by an UpTone Audio LPS-1.  Ghent made me a custom length DC29 Oyaide DC2.1G to USB Type C.  At first I didn't think there would be a change, but this power cable actually cleaned up the sound when compared to the throw-away cable that I was using before.

The dirty side cable did not make a noticeable difference, but it could be because I'm using their standard wall wart switching power supply. The cable is a Female DC socket  (2.1mm) to USB Type C.

All in, I am happy with the order and would buy from Ghent again.


----------



## Baten

Just got my ghent Singxer-DC-Kit for Singxer SU-1 in Canare 4S6G(OFC). The Gotham was a little too pricy.
I already had a kitsune dc kit but this one is so much better quality the kitsune is just a joke in comparison, the dc cable especially.

The fit was a little tight since the canare is rather thick, but in 15 minutes all was done and now listening to the SU-1. Sounds great; great kit from Ghent. Recommended


----------



## blazingazn

Just made an order for A01 and U04 - will report back with feedback!


----------



## Matias

I wish Ghent would build headphone cables. I asked him years ago and no good. Maybe if you guys help by asking him too he would get more motivated.


----------



## blazingazn

Matias said:


> I wish Ghent would build headphone cables. I asked him years ago and no good. Maybe if you guys help by asking him too he would get more motivated.



I emailed him just now to ask - would love some Ghent quality MMCX cables!


----------



## 474194 (Jan 14, 2020)

I didn't know this thread exists.  thanks for upping.

Custom Gotham USB A <==> microUSB

Used for Anker Battery Pack <==> Raspberry Pi Optical

I'm solely off grid going forward and everything relies on battery now so nice shielded cables always welcome.

Nice build quality.  Quick delivery.  I was going to reply to take their time because it almost was Golden Week holiday, but before that communication; cable was already on it's way.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Matias said:


> I wish Ghent would build headphone cables. I asked him years ago and no good. Maybe if you guys help by asking him too he would get more motivated.



I'd prefer power cables to be honest.  Still looking for good quality custom power cables that don't cost $70+.


----------



## dpastern

What would you guys recommend for a turntable interconnect from Ghent?  The cable run from my phono stage to my preamp is about 4m.  The phono stage manufacturer (ASR, I have the basis exclusive battery powered phono stage) recommends low capacitance.  Looking at things, I think the A01 would be a good choice.  And no, due to constraints, I am not able to currently place said turntable/phono stage closer to the preamp and have a shorter cable run.  I am stuck with the setup that I have for the foreseeable future. 

I'm also thinking of betting the B01 to go from my AK 120 II DAP to my preamp.  Is this the correct cable/process to do this and get the AK working via the preamp?  

Some other general questions - ordered a 1M run of A09 last night via Ghent's website.  I couldn't see an option to create an account etc, just an option to "add to cart" which then directs you to pay via paypal and signing in.  Is this normal for his website?  I guess he must go off the address attached to your paypal account...I guess it keeps his site simple, but it's badly designed (15 years in IT here) imho.  No follow up Email from Ghent yet, but it has only been 24 hours since I placed the order for the A09, and it is the weekend too.  Should I expect to get a confirmation Email for said order?  It's a bit disconcerting if I don't...


----------



## Pharmaboy

dpastern said:


> What would you guys recommend for a turntable interconnect from Ghent?  The cable run from my phono stage to my preamp is about 4m.  The phono stage manufacturer (ASR, I have the basis exclusive battery powered phono stage) recommends low capacitance.  Looking at things, I think the A01 would be a good choice.  And no, due to constraints, I am not able to currently place said turntable/phono stage closer to the preamp and have a shorter cable run.  I am stuck with the setup that I have for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I'm also thinking of betting the B01 to go from my AK 120 II DAP to my preamp.  Is this the correct cable/process to do this and get the AK working via the preamp?
> 
> Some other general questions - ordered a 1M run of A09 last night via Ghent's website.  I couldn't see an option to create an account etc, just an option to "add to cart" which then directs you to pay via paypal and signing in.  Is this normal for his website?  I guess he must go off the address attached to your paypal account...I guess it keeps his site simple, but it's badly designed (15 years in IT here) imho.  No follow up Email from Ghent yet, but it has only been 24 hours since I placed the order for the A09, and it is the weekend too.  Should I expect to get a confirmation Email for said order?  It's a bit disconcerting if I don't...



What you describe is normal for Ghent Audio. It's a simple interface. I think you'll get an email from Ghent Xu. I usually did. If it were me ordering a phono cable, I'd ask him what the capacitance is. I don't see that # for 01.

BTW, his cables & customer service are really excellent. That plus the low prices make Ghent Audio my go-to for headphone cables.


----------



## Baten

Pharmaboy said:


> What you describe is normal for Ghent Audio. It's a simple interface. I think you'll get an email from Ghent Xu. I usually did. If it were me ordering a phono cable, I'd ask him what the capacitance is. I don't see that # for 01.
> 
> BTW, his cables & customer service are really excellent. That plus the low prices make Ghent Audio my go-to for headphone cables.


They make headphone cables??


----------



## Pharmaboy

Baten said:


> They make headphone cables??



Yup. My favorite is D05: http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/d05.html

I have 3 of these, all configured for 3.5mm on the headphone end & 1/4"/6.35mm on the amp side. I just asked Ghent to change the plugs on one end of each cable from 6.35mm to 3.5mm, which was no problem.

I especially like this cable because it has no cloth covering & thus little or no microphonics. 

Note that I never tried to purchase a cable w/2 jacks (left & right earcups) on headphone side & 1 jack on amp side (ie, typical balanced config). I'll bet Ghent makes those; I just never had occasion to check.


----------



## dpastern

Pharmaboy said:


> What you describe is normal for Ghent Audio. It's a simple interface. I think you'll get an email from Ghent Xu. I usually did. If it were me ordering a phono cable, I'd ask him what the capacitance is. I don't see that # for 01.
> 
> BTW, his cables & customer service are really excellent. That plus the low prices make Ghent Audio my go-to for headphone cables.



I ended up getting a reply from Ghent 2 days later confirming the order and shipment.  

No other reply to my query on recommended phono cable though, nearly a week on...a bit disappointing, but I guess he's busy,.


----------



## 474194

Comment on another site regarding the Gotham DC cable:






AS2


----------



## Matias

AC-12 said:


> Comment on another site regarding the Gotham DC cable:
> 
> 
> 
> AS2


I have 2 Ghent Gotham DC cables. They are excellent indeed.


----------



## Baten

I asked Ghent to make me a Oyaide DC Series-Mode Y-Cable to combine two PSUs. Super niche, but the cable is of extremely high quality and everything works.
Couldn't be happier


----------



## 474194 (May 10, 2020)

I'm going to slowly migrate to LiFePO4 batteries for audio power in the next few years.

I wonder if Ghentaudio is open to sending in connectors for custom cables:


----------



## 474194

Baten said:


> I asked Ghent to make me a Oyaide DC Series-Mode Y-Cable to combine two PSUs. Super niche, but the cable is of extremely high quality and everything works.
> Couldn't be happier



I luv that Ghentaudio is not biased to push their own product or favor one brand in particular.  They import the HQ Western & JP goods + solder and give you the option to choose what is best for you.  The gaming PC parts is not something I considered but will on the next PC build.  It's like a dreamland of cable goods w/ decent prices because of the low labor costs and mass qty purchases of goods.


----------



## dpastern

Well, my RCA cable arrived (eventually) from Ghent.  Looks very well made, haven't tested it yet.  Took longer to get from Sydney to Brisbane than China to Australia lol...go Australia Post!  I have a few more cables coming and probably will order a few more down the track.


----------



## dpastern

Has anyone else had issues receiving cables from Ghent in the past 4 weeks?  Mailed on 6th May, hasn't even hit Australia yet according to tracking...the first cable I ordered took 11 days to get from China to Australia (which is on the slow side as it is!).  I'm starting to think that Australian border customs is doing funny stuff with anything coming from China...frustrating cos I'm waiting on the cable so I can connect my chord mojo to my aries mini and also to my preamp...


----------



## Matias

I had an order that took 84 days but did arrive last Friday here in Brazil.


----------



## Baten

dpastern said:


> Has anyone else had issues receiving cables from Ghent in the past 4 weeks?  Mailed on 6th May, hasn't even hit Australia yet according to tracking...the first cable I ordered took 11 days to get from China to Australia (which is on the slow side as it is!).  I'm starting to think that Australian border customs is doing funny stuff with anything coming from China...frustrating cos I'm waiting on the cable so I can connect my chord mojo to my aries mini and also to my preamp...


My last order I used TNT due to covid and even express took 15 days from China due to all kinds of delays.


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

Just got my B03, it took a loooong time to arrive, from 25th of November to today.
However, it feels great, came well packaged, also the 3.5mm end is not from Yongsheng like the one on the page, instead its from Paillics like the RCAs (and i think it looks better too).


----------



## dougms3

Ordered 3.5mm to 3.5mm Canare l-4e6s cable on Jan 25th and received today Feb 6, fastest international shipping ever.  

Cable looks to be of really high quality.  And the direction is marked (love that).

I have a 1000w rms sound system in the car and I use the Fiio BTR5 so I can bypass the headunit and have complete audio control and wireless connectivity from my phone for convenience.  

I don't want to sound like one of those guys that preach about cables but this cable works magic, it sounds like I got a better sub.  I'm not sure if the rest of the range in the sound were affected, I'd have to give it some critical listening but the bass is very easy to notice the difference.  It hits harder, tighter and cleaner.  

Had this particular system in my car for about 4 years.  Casual listening level is usually at level 20 but volume is louder now, 18 is the new 20.

Also tested the cable on my at-m40x, fostex t50rp and Sony mdr1am2, its harder to tell with the higher frequencies if there was an improvement but the increase in bass is definitely there.  Not as substantial an increase as in my car but its noticeable.  However, I was using this thing in the car before I changed to the ghent cable.







I like to use this track for bass comparisons.


----------



## kingoftown1

I have to give this thread a bump to shout out Ghent's customer service.  I sent an email to the address listed on the site on a whim, hoping they would sell me a spare plain faceplate & led module to replace the ugly engraved on that came on an amp I'd bought elsewhere that utilized a Ghent chassis.  I got fast, detailed responses on a Sunday (their time), a really reasonable price breakdown, and already have a shipping notification.  Overall just a super friendly, professional experience.


----------



## ChevyMonsenhor

Got my D09 on the mail yesterday. 
Excellent cable, well built, took a while to arrive since the post office misplaced and it took a few months for them to find it again.


----------



## Tubewin (Jan 17, 2022)

They just messed up my order and told me they had already sent it out. They didn't bother checking my email that I had sent right after the purchase for a custom length.


update:
Purchased a second one from them, they received my custom order this time. To their credit, they did let me know that I could return the first one for a refund once I got it.


----------

